# More Shop Tips



## georgeseal (Sep 2, 2007)

This is my salution to round stock storage 
PVC 2" pipes screwed to the wall
bottom pipe is 36" long 2 middle ones are 24"  and top is 18"

as the piceses get shorter they move up the ladder

George


----------



## georgeseal (Sep 2, 2007)

This is my salution to round stock storage 
PVC 2" pipes screwed to the wall
bottom pipe is 36" long 2 middle ones are 24"  and top is 18"

as they  get shorter they move up the ladder

George


----------



## georgeseal (Sep 2, 2007)

Here is another trick I use to store my small taps
The containers are M&M Minnies ( I dont know which I like the best the M&M's or the containers)
top is marked with size and side is marked with different drill sizes for more or less %


----------

